# sleep



## goldbunny

i felt when i had IVF that sleep was important, and i just read an article http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24444634 which says:

_What they discovered is that when the volunteers cut back from seven-and-a-half to six-and-a-half hours' sleep a night, genes that are associated with processes like inflammation, immune response and response to stress became more active. 
_

i reckon don't underestimate the power of a good nights sleep when it comes to TTC.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

I think you're right GB - I'm a very light sleeper and often wake   I take 5htp before bed to try and help a bit and do some hypnotherapy but honestly despite tiredness sleep is not always straight forward....


----------



## goldbunny

have you tried blackout curtains, a mask, or an extra duvet? i sleep much better in a fleece top, i think otherwise i push off the covers and get cold... i am a poor sleeper generally though, envious of those that get a solid nights sleep.


----------



## AMAM

Have you ever tried kiwi fruit half an hour before you go to sleep, Dh suffers really badly with his sleep and was advised to eat 2 kiwi fruits before sleep, he noticed a difference in his sleep - anything is worth a try! My mil also tried it as she always had trouble with her sleep and she said she had a better nights sleep. Here is a link 
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/sleep-newzzz/201311/kiwi-super-food-sleep


----------



## goldbunny

yes i ate loads on my last two cycles, definitely recommend it.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hmm good tip I'll give that a go


----------



## Mrsball

Wow! What an interesting read. I always try my best to get a minimum of 7 hrs in the week although as we all know it can be difficult!
X


----------



## Little_Pea

I struggled with sleep for years and years

About 3 years ago I found an app by max Kirsten called the ABC of better sleep and I literally re taught my self to sleep.

Then about 2 years ago I found a new sleep position and I've even sleeping peacefully for ages since then.

Since the ivf process tho my mind has been very active - last night I re downloaded the ABC OF BETTER SLEEP  and I drifted off!!

I think sleep is so important to everything in the Human Body


----------



## mscandy35

Plenty of good-quality sleep may be one of the keys to conception . Sleep has a powerful influence on the body’s hormonal system, which controls a woman’s cycle and regulates ovulation. Furthermore, lack of sleep and full-blown insomnia can trigger higher levels of stress hormones, including cortisol, which can also disrupt a healthy fertility cycle. 
Even in males, it appears that lack of sleep may affect the normal rhythms of testosterone production, the main male sex hormone that has a peak in production while the body is sleeping .

When your body is sleep-deprived, it wants to preserve its necessary functions, like strengthening the immune system, to take care of those things, rather than conception. Having a routine – going to bed at the same time and waking up at the same time each day – may also significantly boost success rates .


----------

